# Does Pento Super Perfomance III oil bottle have a seal?



## jvictormp (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just received two 5-liter bottles of this oil Pento Super Performance III, bought from internet, but I'm missing a seal in them.

The cover does have the seals, but the bottle does not. I refer to that aluminum seal, which stays below the cover.

I'm posting some pictures below:


Spoiler



























































It should have a seal on here:







































Without this seal, the vendor can exchange the oil in the bottle for any other oil and the buyer will not be able to know that.

So people, is it normal or it's really missing the seal there?


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like every bottle of Pentosin I've bought. The funnel top has it's seal when you pop it up, then the cap has it's little pop out seal underneath. The funnel top is pretty difficult to unscrew right? I believe it's designed to be tough to open, but once you do open it, it is becomes easy to unscrew.


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

On the Lubro Moly oil I buy it does not have the foil seal, only the plastic. Same with Motul.


----------

